# [THEME] Cyan Taste for Liberty Rom Build-48 [THEME]



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

Release R.01 is out!!! 
This theme will continue to get updated (So keep checking this thread for updates)

R.02 - (In progress)
-FCs fixed in settings
-Themed Launcher Pro
-Fixed Cosmetic issues

Theme for the Liberty Rom Builds









































































Update: 95% done!

Download here!

Let me know what you think
All feedback is welcome

Credits --- xkape (Helping me learn to theme)


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Niiice...u working on status bar and icons too?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

yup i am


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

What about the glow around the captions? I'd defnitely flash this if you do that


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

ya im doing all the glow cyan color aswell


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

You apply for themer yet? Link us to the work you have posted.


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

i have not but i will once i figure out where i do that at


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

This is great! The status bar is the last part of my ICS-type theme.


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

Having some issues with the progress horizontal XML edits pm me if u can help thanks!


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

got it working


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the way this is looking so far. = ) Is there anyway u can shade the area where it says Verizon wireless to black instead of that gray? And I'd gladly donate for a minimal magic style theme too


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great its about time I stop using my stock themes.


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

The only problem I'm currently seeing is my 3G icon is green, not the cyan color. Also, would it be possible to have a version that has the AOSP vertical battery, but in the cyan color? Make any sense??


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

I also noticed that the 4G icon every once in a while when it sends or receives data the icon turns back to green like stock liberty, then back to cyan. I only wanted to point out things that you have themed already. I know this is not finished.

-edit: I noticed the 4G icon only changes back to green when only the "up" arrow is lit. Must be that icon that isn't skinned.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

dmbfan13 said:


> The only problem I'm currently seeing is my 3G icon is green, not the cyan color. Also, would it be possible to have a version that has the AOSP vertical battery, but in the cyan color? Make any sense??





shanebionic said:


> I also noticed that the 4G icon every once in a while when it sends or receives data the icon turns back to green like stock liberty, then back to cyan. I only wanted to point out things that you have themed already. I know this is not finished.


My 3g/4g icons will blink back and forth periodically, weird but not a dealbreaker.


----------



## Allareconnected (Aug 14, 2011)

Was the download link taken down?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback!

I have fixed the 3g/4g issues  
I have changed the battery to the double circle style 
I have fixed a few other bugs this theme is coming together slowly but surely!

I have not posted a link because it's not finished i periodically send it out in the andirc #bionic since this rom has not been released yet  if you want a current version let me know and I can send to you

Thanks everyone who has tested it!


----------



## steeeler (Jul 14, 2011)

So far its looking really nice. Would love to get a copy to test out..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

sent you a the link but make sure your using it with the liberty rom the current build is 48


----------



## steeeler (Jul 14, 2011)

Got em both.........thanks!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanghuman (Sep 28, 2011)

Other that the stuff you said on irc are not. Its looks good!!!
View attachment 4142


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey this looks real good when do you think you will let this go?


----------



## steeeler (Jul 14, 2011)

ramanghuman said:


> Other that the stuff you said on irc are not. Its looks good!!!
> View attachment 5986


I will second that! I'm enjoying your theme very much. It is nice to finally get another color on the Liberty test roms!!


----------



## Allareconnected (Aug 14, 2011)

What's the irc channel?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Can I get a link to try out? Please and thank you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## boehmtown (Oct 9, 2011)

can I get a link, I love the way this theme is looking


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

sent you both pm with link for the latest build let me know what you think

thanks


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey tfast500 all I got to say is it's awesome thank you. :android-smile:


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome theme. Glade to see more themes for the bionic. Good job!


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Allareconnected (Aug 14, 2011)

Breathed new life into my Bionic... Just when I was becoming bored! Incredible theme/animations!


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

ramanghuman said:


> Other that the stuff you said on irc are not. Its looks good!!!
> View attachment 5986


Can you post that wallpaper?


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

tfast500 awesome theme man. 2 questions 1 will this be compatible with the final liberty? and number 2 I flashed the one you posted on irc last night I saw on the op you posted a R.01 so I flashed that one now what I am having trouble with is on the op my icons in the add to home screen box are not cyan also when you bring up all of your programs the little house at the bottom it is still white. Now do I need to go and start over and reflash 48 and then flash the R.01? Thanks for your help.


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

dragon said:


> tfast500 awesome theme man. 2 questions 1 will this be compatible with the final liberty? and number 2 I flashed the one you posted on irc last night I saw on the op you posted a R.01 so I flashed that one now what I am having trouble with is on the op my icons in the add to home screen box are not cyan also when you bring up all of your programs the little house at the bottom it is still white. Now do I need to go and start over and reflash 48 and then flash the R.01? Thanks for your help.


I do not know if it will be compatible with kejar31 final rom yet... but i will make the required changes when it is released so that it will be 

just try reflashing my theme one more time and see if it fixes your problem.

If that doesnt work wipe cash, dalvic, format/system then reflash rom and apply my theme


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

tfast500 said:


> I do not know if it will be compatible with kejar31 final rom yet... but i will make the required changes when it is released so that it will be
> 
> just try reflashing my theme one more time and see if it fixes your problem.
> 
> If that doesnt work wipe cash, dalvic, format/system then reflash rom and apply my theme


OK man will do I was thinking that I mite half to do that thank you.

EDIT well I wiped every thing and started over flashed 48 then flashed R.01 but no luck so I am not one to ***** and gripe so all I have to say is thank you for what you have done I am likening it.


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

dragon said:


> OK man will do I was thinking that I mite half to do that thank you.
> 
> EDIT well I wiped every thing and started over flashed 48 then flashed R.01 but no luck so I am not one to ***** and gripe so all I have to say is thank you for what you have done I am likening it.


Are u using stock launcher?

So the home button inside app drawer is white? What else is different? I will try flashing the file I uploaded maybe it got meet up? I haven't tried it since I was pretty sure it was the same on my phone ill look into it


----------



## aanth0ny (Oct 5, 2011)

So how do put this theme rom on my phone?


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

First you need liberty rom. You can download latest buil on andirc #bionic. If you have that then just flash it in clockworkmod recovery


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

tfast500 said:


> Are u using stock launcher?
> 
> So the home button inside app drawer is white? What else is different? I will try flashing the file I uploaded maybe it got meet up? I haven't tried it since I was pretty sure it was the same on my phone ill look into it


I'm using lpp. the other thing is when you press the home screen and the add to home screen box comes up the icons in there are not cyan colored. hey it is not a problem or a deal breaker I'm still running it and liking it.


----------



## a42ozslushie (Oct 9, 2011)

How exactly did you get those cyan colored apps? Is it an icon pack? If so, could you please direct me to where you got those?


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

a42ozslushie said:


> How exactly did you get those cyan colored apps? Is it an icon pack? If so, could you please direct me to where you got those?


I only themed like 4 app icons so far. no icon packs


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

Will be posting a fix this weekend for FCs found in settings 

R.02:
Will have the FCs fixed
Other cosmetic issues fixed
More themed! :grin3:


----------

